# Who are todays most influential furniture designers?



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Is any designer working today fulfilling the role that Krenov, Maloof and Nakashima played in their prime? Which contemporary designer has influenced you?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Michael Fortune, Paul Schurch.

The guys you cited all published books. That's partly why they 
are regarded as highly influential. They also all preceeded the 1970s
craft revival and were positioned as elders as it went on to flower
into the woodworking we know today.


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

David J. Marks.

His work is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Darrell Peart - *THE* Greene & Greene genius
Warren May of Berea, Ky - guardian of authentic Kentucky fine cabinetry 
Don Weber of Paint Lick, Ky - the Kentucky bodger
Brian Boggs of North Carolina by way of Berea, Ky - chairman of the chairs
Gary Knox Bennett - the art furniture artist's artist
Kevin Rodel - Wright done right
Jay van Arsdale of California by way of Kentucky - the Sensei of the western daiku movement
David Wright at Hindman, Ky - the Windsor Chair wizard
Mike Angel of London, Ky - the rocking chair renegade 
Chuck Bender - watch this guy grow better and better


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

This question seems kinda like a loaded question because there are so many different aspects to woodworking not just furniture building . I personally don,t copy anyone's style nor am i inspired by anyone one else,s work. 
I am still 100 % a woodworker and i think i AM to birdhouse building as Maloof is to building his chairs . 
I believe everyone should try and create their own style if they can but hey that is just me ;-)


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

David J Marks. I wish someone who knows him could convince him to join!!


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

Darrell Peart


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

Rob Hare http://www.robhare-furnituremaker.com
David Savage http://www.finefurnituremaker.com the most amazing chairs
Craig Thibodeau http://www.ctfinefurniture.com marquetry
Richard Williams http://www.richardwilliamsfurniture.com
Blaise Gaston http://www.blaisegaston.com
Matthew Burt http://www.matthewburt.com
Harold Wood http://haroldjwood.com
Dave Boykin and Tom Pearce http://www.boykinpearce.com
J Rusten http://jrusten.com
Kevin Werbinski. http://www.ingrainedcustom.com


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thos. Moser


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

I think Loren might be getting to the root of what I'm getting at here - the men I mentioned went beyond just being fine craftsmen they brought - or at least popularized a specific philosophy that is oft repeated.

While a number of the people mentioned here are indeed exceptional craftsmen I'm not sure that any of them are producing truly iconic work. The Maloof rocker, Krenov cabinet, and Nakashima tables go beyond being well crafted - at this point they are pretty much archetypes.

With regards some of the folks mentioned - Darrel Peart while doing truly exceptional work is reproducing Greene & Greene design themes. David Marks is great, and woodworks was definitely an inspiration to myself, but I don't feel as though he particularly has a defining style and that goes for a lot of the folks mentioned - great craftsmen with solid bodies of work - but lacking in an overarching philosophy.

Viktor - haven't gotten through all those links yet but I will (I love J Rustens work and have mentioned it here previously)

Anyway keep em coming  Always interesting to see the work of master woodworkers even if they haven't quite reached the giddy heights of the guys I mentioned.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

Damian, good point about endlessly replicating a style. I purposely excluded craftsmen who do this, although I like their work. What precludes many makers from developing a style is working for commission (in order to make living), which means following customer or designer's specs instead of developing own ideas.

P.S. Rusten keeps changing his site, and now strangely enough his best work, Palo Alto chair, is not shown there.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

BTW, talking about a distinctive stile, Benji Reyes here at LJ has it. Whenever I scroll through projects I always know its him without reading the title.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Viktor - I can see commissions getting in the way of developing a style - makes sense - and interesting that the Palo Alto is missing. Perhaps he got tired of making them.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Agreed Benji is great and definitely distinctive.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Damien,

Looking around to see how many "Art Furniture" blogs there are on LJ's, and ran across yours. Andyboy had suggested the book "Furnitue with Soul" by Savage. It is inspirational! Includes many of Victor's suggestions.

What distiguishes furniture from Art? If I sit on my artwork I can't see it? LOL Then there are the blurry areas. My journey is to go through the blur.

I'm starting to understand Krenov's personal discussion on craftsman vs designers. Trying to learn both and see where that takes me?

What about birdhouses, and boxes? Andy and Greg are up there with Benji?

When is a box not a box or a chair not a chair?

gotta go to my day job LOL


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Woodwork is sort of like music. Which designer gets the most publicity (and therefore most influential) isn't neccessarily the best out there. It merely tells us who is superior at a marketing plan.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Many of the builder designers have excellent craftsman who are superior builders. The design credit goes to the guy who's been around awhile, but has enough patrons that he/she can hire folks.

I know people with good marketing who have dissapeared because no one bought anything.

There is a lot of music out there. LOL My wife who is 15 years younger dislikes my music. LOL


----------

